# Obviously true!



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

King Ozymndias of Assyria was running low on cash after years of war with the Hittites. His last great possession was the Star of the Euphrates, the most valuable diamond in the ancient world. 8O

Desperate, he went to Crosus, the pawnbroker, to get a loan. 
Crosus said, "I'll give you 100,000 dinars for it." 8) 

"But I paid a million dinars for it," the King protested. 
"Don't you know who I am? I am the king!" :evil: 

So Crosus sang, "When you wish to pawn a Star, makes no 
difference who you are." :-({|=


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

A woman was very distraught over the fact that she had not had a date or
any sex for over 5 years.
She was afraid she might have something wrong
with her, so she decided to seek medical expertise with the well known
Chinese sex therapist, Dr Chang.

Upon entering the examination room, Dr Chang said OK, take off all your
crose.

The woman did as she was told. Now get down and craw reery, reery fass
to odderside of room. Again the woman did as she was instructed.

Dr Chang then said OK, now craw reery, reery fass back to me.

As she did Dr Chang shook his head slowly.

Your probrem vewy bad. You have Ed Zachary disease. Wurse case I ever
see.

Dat why you not haf sex or dates. The woman asked anxiously Oh my God,
Dr Chang what is Ed Zachary disease?

Dr Chang sighed deeply and replied, Ed Zachary disease is when your face
look Ed Zachary like your arse.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ron....vwey fwunny..... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

AAHH MOHAHOMAA FANCHOOO VELLY GLAD AAAAH SO


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Arrsse Sooo (doctor gave me cream for it) glassopper, you speaky the englesh vewly well.

MHS...Rob


----------

